# C5280 Print Cartridge reset



## koolbaycerts (Jan 30, 2012)

Tried to reset C5280 HP printer by doing this about 12 times, no luck:

"print photo" + "red eye removal" buttons pressed together - printer will not ask you to enter the combo - release the buttons you pressed then - press "red eye", "print photo", "red eye" in sequence - scroll down or right until you find resets menu - press ok - scroll down or right until you find semi-full reset - press ok". "The printer went off and I waited past 3minutes to turn back on...still getting the "see printer documentation" error message.

I also re-installed my cartridges about 12 times, no luck.

Help please and thank you


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check these

How to Reset the Ink Levels for the Ink Cartridges in an HP C5280 Printer | eHow.com

HP c 5280 RESET - YouTube


----------



## koolbaycerts (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. As stated in my post, I tried the reset using the red eye/print photo combos. 

Once I get to the "print alignment page", the printing alignment hangs on for about 20 minutes or more...never printing.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the first link gives a different method to the youtube one


----------

